# Is he showable?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you think this buckling may do okay in the show ring at a ABGA show next spring? I won't be offended by your honest opinions as I know nothing about showing. He is 10 weeks old in the photos and is a bottle baby. 







































Sorry the pictures are so big, I tried to crop them down but only the first one shows up right :scratch:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

A couple more. He is 6 weeks old in these two


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my he looks so handsome! I know nothing about meat shows but I just had to say he looks good to me


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Everything about him just screams WOW. You don't see a lot of width in red bucks, but he has got WIDTH. He is a little high in the hip, but he can definitley grow out of it. He's got nice muscle, a good twist, and length about him.

What are his bloodlines? He is a beauty!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think he may be the only buck we hang onto this winter, I am selling his sire. He is out of our davidson livestock red buck, who is son of ennobled Outback Boers War Chief. Grandson of ennobled CRV Rhubarb, and DER War Paint. His dam is by ennobled Max Boer Goats Red Hot Dappled $ and her bottom side is full codi/pci. She was a big doe, she was the size of my 2 year old does at 10 months old.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I would take him to the show ring!!! Can't hurt give it a shot-I think he has good chances. I love his head/neck! He has great weight too!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love those lines. They produce some of the biggest reds. The Codi in him is just icing on the cake and is giving him his mass and length.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

He is very nice! I think you should go for it....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beauty!  I think he's definately got show potential. :thumb: It never hurts to get him in the ring and see what the judges say about him and then decide if he's got a good show career ahead or if he'd be better as just a sire. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say yes..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would say yes, definatley showable! He's very catchy and has some serious width for a color. He really only has two faults- both of which he may out grow. He's a little high in the hip but not bad, he'll likely even out as he gets older. The other thing I see is he oculd stand to be deeper in the twist, again not a big deal. 

In all honesty he's one of the nicest bucks i've seen. He'd probably do good. I'd take him to a few shows and see how he does.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone. This is our first year of breeding, so it makes me feel good to see nice comments about him, I guess we aren't doing too bad to start off :greengrin: I love him, but its hard to be critical of your own animals sometimes!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is a really nice looking Buck. He should do great.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He looks great for 10 weeks old. I love the sleek hair on reds.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd like to see a bit more depth, but hey! he's only 10 weeks!  nice buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you everyone. This is our first year of breeding, so it makes me feel good to see nice comments about him, I guess we aren't doing too bad to start off :greengrin: I love him, but its hard to be critical of your own animals sometimes!


 Your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats a "twist" ??


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I just got back from an ABGA show that didn't have bucks or a lot of
0-3 month olds, but I'm pretty sure that kid would not embarrass you.
I can see what Alaska is saying about depth, but He's still so young.
If you could go to another show first you would learn what the goats
in his class are looking like. The main thing IMO is that he will have
to be as wide across the top of the loin into the rump as his
competition. The widest/thickest tops will win if all else is equal.
If I was going to show him, I would for sure keep him on a high plane
of nutrition. Your competition is. 
I like him.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We were hoping to make it to an abga show next weekend just to watch if we can find someone to watch our critters for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> whats a "twist" ??


The slope of the rump beginning on the top line at the point of the hips and going to the tail should not be steep...(straight down) and the distance between those two points should be long.... When looked at from the side the hind leg should be full and well-rounded, extending all the way to the hock. Viewed from the rear, the rump should be wide, full and deep. Beginning from the hairless area under the tail and extending to the point at which the legs split apart is the "twist". A buck's twist should be deep. The rump in that area should be wide and heavily muscled. It is a plus if a doe also has some depth to her twist. The doe will carry more femininity in her muscling than the buck.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so the escutcheon to the hocks is the twist?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes Stacey


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks amazing! I think he defiantly has a shot. Let us know how he does :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I know nothing about meat goats but he is still so handsome! I think you should show him


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't be showing him  He is sold.. well someone has a deposit on him, they won't actually pick him up til the end of the month. I wanted to keep him and sell his sire, but we have been having health problems with his sire, so couldn't pass up the chance to sell one of the bucks. I really hope they do show him.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 10, 2011)

So sorry I hope you can get his sire back on track. The buckling is gorgeous you must have some amazing bloodlines (I'm not up to date on the Boer herds anymore)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Unfortunately I won't be showing him  He is sold.. well someone has a deposit on him, they won't actually pick him up til the end of the month. I wanted to keep him and sell his sire, but we have been having health problems with his sire, so couldn't pass up the chance to sell one of the bucks. I really hope they do show him.


 :hug:


----------

